# Navigation dans safari ipad



## guzman (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,Je suis l'heureux possesseur du dernier ipad actuel, le 4, et je m'étonne qu'il n'y ai aucun geste pour revenir naviguer dans safari d'une page à l'autre comme il existe dans safari sur Mac OS (avec 2 doigts). Pour aller en arrière nu en avant dans la navigation, on est donc obligé d'aller chercher la flèche en haut de l'écran. Pas toujours pratique. 
Est-ce qui est manqué quelque chose ou ce geste n'existe pas sur l'iPad ?


Merci
Guzman


----------



## Lauange (19 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Rien a ma connaissance.


----------

